# Boots



## Mike120

For years all I wore were western boots, but the prices went up and the quality went down, so I switched to Ariat work boots. Had a pair that lasted 7-8 years before they wore out. During that time they moved their production to China. I bought a new pair and they lasted about a year. My son convinced me to go to Wolverine. After about a year the heels looked like they had termites and were falling apart, Bought another pair about a year ago and I just finished gluing the sole of one of them back together.

Does any one make a decent pair of boots anymore?????


----------



## Vol

Mike120 said:


> Does any one make a decent pair of boots anymore?????


http://www.danner.com/boots/

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn

Mike120 said:


> For years all I wore were western boots, but the prices went up and the quality went down, so I switched to Ariat work boots. Had a pair that lasted 7-8 years before they wore out. During that time they moved their production to China. I bought a new pair and they lasted about a year. My son convinced me to go to Wolverine. After about a year the heels looked like they had termites and were falling apart, Bought another pair about a year ago and I just finished gluing the sole of one of them back together.
> 
> Does any one make a decent pair of boots anymore?????


Red Wing


----------



## Bonfire

Red Wing model 2270. If you want lace up model 4414.


----------



## ANewman

I wear red wings. The last couple pair have lasted 4-5 yrs. ea. They are rough on your feet til they get broke in the tho. I think they have started making some of them outside the US since I bought my last pair.

I also likeGeorgia Boots.


----------



## Chessiedog

http://www.chippewaboots.com/ Made in the USA ..Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin . I have wore these for years .Very heavy though , I think they use half a cow hide as heavy as the are . The pair I have on is on their second set of the rubber on the heels. I walk on the outside corner really hard . But the rest of the boot is in great shape year or so old . Mine go through mud,cow lot ,what ever . Bought a pair of Justin's the sole was gone in 6 months , I was able to get them resoled . I don't have a problem with Red Wings , I have wore them . But they don't have any western style pull-on type boot that appeals to me much .


----------



## urednecku

Ditto on Red Wing. I just retired a pair of 6" lace-ups I can't find a model #, and did not find it on their web-site. Probably about 12 years old.
Still wearing (but not too often, they are a size too big) my late Daddy's model 1155 that are about 10 years old.

_You can still read "Made in USA." on both pair._


----------



## urednecku

ANewman said:


> I wear red wings. The last couple pair have lasted 4-5 yrs. ea. _They are rough on your feet til they get broke_ in the tho. I think they have started making some of them outside the US since I bought my last pair.
> 
> I also likeGeorgia Boots.


An old trick: one morning fill them up with the water hose, then wear them dry. They will form to your feet.


----------



## Chessiedog

ANewman said:


> I wear red wings. The last couple pair have lasted 4-5 yrs. ea. They are rough on your feet til they get broke in the tho. I think they have started making some of them outside the US since I bought my last pair.
> 
> I also likeGeorgia Boots.


Can't say I have ever had any kind of leather boot that I wear daily last 4 or 5 years . Had some i just used in the shop did an some dress boots . But not something that I wore in the snow ,mud ,cow manure or creeks. Just to hard on them I guess . I usually go through couple three pairs of jeans a year from handling a lot of square bales


----------



## Nitram

Had a pair of Bates M9 or M11 that I bought to Deer hunt in but they were too comfy and ended up wearing to work and feeding cows they lasted a couple years which is great for me! bought a pair of the Ariat work boots last Xmas and they are air conditioned now! I hate breaking in new boots think I might try bates again


----------



## barnrope

I can't get Red Wings to fit me very good. I have had very good luck with Double H boots.


----------



## ANewman

Chessiedog said:


> Can't say I have ever had any kind of leather boot that I wear daily last 4 or 5 years . Had some i just used in the shop did an some dress boots . But not something that I wore in the snow ,mud ,cow manure or creeks. Just to hard on them I guess . I usually go through couple three pairs of jeans a year from handling a lot of square bales


I wear mine six days a week most of the time. The first pair I wore to a factory job. The leather was still in descent shape, the soles just got so worn the weren't comfortable anymore.I'm on year 3 or 4 on this pair.

I too walk hard on the outside of my heel. They usually wear down pretty quick

I forgot, until I saw Chessiedog's post, I have a pair of Chippewa too. I don't wear them much anymore. They are kinda more for a casual dress than work boots. The first year or two I had them I wore them fairly regularly, but I was in a different line of work then. They seemed to be well made tho


----------



## Mike120

Thanks guys,

I had never heard of some of those brands, but I can go searching now. I don't like lace-ups because at my age bending over to tie anything is a chore. Pain is natures way of telling you you're still alive and I don't need that much reminding. Plus, it seems to upset my wife when I track mud in the house....she's kind of picky so I've got to take them off. I've got a pair of Red Wing safety boots that I wear offshore or in plants/construction sites. They are well built but too heavy for everyday use. I'll go look at them again. Not sure about filling them with water and wearing them dry, but it's an interesting concept.


----------



## urednecku

Looking @ the Red Wing site, they offer re-soles and other repairs. Free oiling, and free laces for the lace-ups. I'm gonna give them a call in the next day or 2 about the resoling. Sure wish they were closer, It's about 50 miles here to the nearest dealer.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Filling them with water and wearing until dry really works but it also sucks for the first couple days. Then they will fit like a glove.


----------



## Mike120

urednecku said:


> Filling them with water and wearing until dry really works but it also sucks for the first couple days. Then they will fit like a glove.


I'm willing to suffer for a few days. I suffer longer than that now just trying to keep the damn soles from falling off until I can go get another pair.


----------



## JD3430

I can usually be seen kickin around town in my stylish MUCK boots. I have a pair of 'Murrican-made Red Wings I love, but they're shot. Don't have the heart to thrown them away though and I can't afford to replace them, either.
Might have to dig out my old sneakers from back when I was a what cha all "athuleete" and wear them when it warms up next summer. lol


----------



## urednecku

JD3430 said:


> I can usually be seen kickin around town in my stylish MUCK boots. I have a pair of 'Murrican-made Red Wings I love, but they're shot. Don't have the heart to thrown them away though and I can't afford to replace them, either.
> Might have to dig out my old sneakers from back when I was a what cha all "athuleete" and wear them when it warms up next summer. lol


That's me. They are real comffy, to the point the sole wore all the way thru to the insole. I didn't know about the OEM resole until I looked @ their web site yesterday. I'm fixin ta give 'em a call to check it out.


----------



## urednecku

Just called Red Wing, (nearest dealer), he said they can send them back to factory to resole. Price, about $100.00 and would take app 4 weeks. But he said the shoe repair next door to him was an authorized repair, & could also do it a lot quicker.


----------



## Nitram

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Filling them with water and wearing until dry really works but it also sucks for the first couple days. Then they will fit like a glove.


I'm sure it was done before but the cowboys of the old west did this especially if they "founs" a pair previously broke in. Martin ps any time leather gets wet the sooner it rots


----------



## Chessiedog

who would guess boots would be such a hot topic ....LOL


----------



## urednecku

Nitram said:


> I'm sure it was done before but the cowboys of the old west did this especially if they "founs" a pair previously broke in. Martin ps _any time leather gets wet the sooner it rots_


They will be fine. Keep a good leather oil on 'em, don't dry them out with excessive heat. (in hot sun, oven, etc.) or over-dry them.
Also used weather seems to not dry out as bad to me. In the old west, (as in the not-so-old east) it's nothing for the cowboys to get caught in the rain, saddle gets soaked, boots get full of water, gotta just keep on ridin'!


----------



## mlappin

I've tried Red Wings, Carolinas, Wolverine, I believe Danner, and several other well known brands. Paid almost 200 for a pair once, they didn't last me much longer than a thirty dollar pair from Walmart. I'm hell on boots.

Anymore come winter I just buy a pair of goretex non insulated pair of hiking boots, if it's really cold I have a pair of insulated hiking boots, but don't wear them very often as long as my feet are dry they don't get cold, exactly the opposite is the problem. All harvest I've actually worn a pair of Skechers. Summer uniform is a pair of shorts and sandals. Hot feet again. Get along just fine with the sandals all summer long, unless I have some welding to do and forget about having sandals on, can be painful.

Seems like several of the more expensive ones I've had, I was happy when they finally bit the dust as they weren't very comfortable.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, could never wear sandals at work, wouldn't let anyone show up for work in flip flops, I thnk they should be banned, dangerous ass foot coverings if you axe me, but that's just me. I wear boots for everything, work, play, church, you name it I have boots on. That being said, what I really hate is when you find a pair that are great, fit is awesome, and you buy them for a few years and yu just love em, and then they discontinue them, wth? I thnk I like the red wings best, but my hunting boots are danner. Hard to find made in USA anymore.


----------



## mlappin

I hate flip flops, the sound alone drives me nuts.

And ditto, the few times I've found a pair of boots I like and will actually wear, about the time I need to replace them they are gone.

Have a pair of Muck boots for cleaning the barns, soon as I'm done those come off, comfortable enough but too warm.


----------



## JD3430

Mike, I could never feel safe baling in sandals. I've dropped too much on my feet and I have all kind of foot problems.
However, soon as the day is done, boots come off and the flip flops go on. Gotta let the dogs breathe a little ya know!!
Mucks for winter, steel toe hikers for baling in summer & steel toe leather work shoes for construction.
That's about it for this boring ol' guy.


----------



## deadmoose

My first pair of red wings was a 6 or 8 inch lace up boot. Uninsulated workboot. I cant remember how long but they were the best footwear I have ever owned. Took some time to break in but well worth it.

After that I tried their shoes. Did not work out well. I think i went through 3-4 pair under warranty before i gave up on them. I have odd wide feet so most don't fit me.

Now i am on my 4th ish pair of SAS shoes. Love them. Pricey but a year or more for me on shoes is huge. Last time I bought cheapo I wear out in a month or two.

Current boots are Lacrosse. A couple years ago I went to cabelas to buy boots. Tried on every pair. None fit my feet. Went to Gander second pr was comfy. Lasted well for me but wore out. I finally bought replacements same size updated model on Amazon reluctantly. So far so good. First time besides my SAS that I was able to order.

For me shoe shopping is worse than a trip to the dentist. To be able to order a pair without worrying about them fitting is priceless.


----------



## Mike120

urednecku said:


> Just called Red Wing, (nearest dealer), he said they can send them back to factory to resole. Price, about $100.00 and would take app 4 weeks. But he said the shoe repair next door to him was an authorized repair, & could also do it a lot quicker.


I found a dealer store about 25 miles away and went an bought a pair. They can also resole there so I got them to resole my Wolverines. Went back two days later later and got them to adjust the Red Wings so they didn't hurt so much and picked up my old boots. They stretched the Red Wings and I got my old boots with new Red Wing soles ($65) and now both are comfortable. We'll see how long they last now.


----------



## urednecku

$65 don't sound bad. Last time I took a pair in to the local shop, I think I was quoted about $90. (Duty boots, nor regular work boots) "No thanks." That pair of boots new only cost about $120 new.


----------



## Mike120

urednecku said:


> $65 don't sound bad. Last time I took a pair in to the local shop, I think I was quoted about $90. (Duty boots, nor regular work boots) "No thanks." That pair of boots new only cost about $120 new.


I liked the price as well and got Red Wing soles and insoles. Now at least the bottom of the boots were made in the USA. Better than throwing them away.


----------



## Bob M

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, could never wear sandals at work, wouldn't let anyone show up for work in flip flops, I thnk they should be banned, dangerous ass foot coverings if you axe me, but that's just me. I wear boots for everything, work, play, church, you name it I have boots on. That being said, what I really hate is when you find a pair that are great, fit is awesome, and you buy them for a few years and yu just love em, and then they discontinue them, wth? I thnk I like the red wings best, but my hunting boots are danner. Hard to find made in USA anymore.


I am same way, i wear my boots everywere. I tried wearing sneakers at the beach ( not the sand part but around town and boardwalk) That lasted about 15 minutes and then the boots were back on. I am sure plenty of people got a good laugh watching me!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

It cost $50 here to resole a pair of Red Wings. A pair of $3 heel taps will make them last a whole lot longer and I like the free oiling and laces. Mike


----------



## urednecku

That 'free oiling wouldn't be free _to me_...it's about 50 miles to the closest store (that I'm aware of.)

There's a good chance I'll go back to RedWing next pair I buy, but I have several pair from my last job I'll wear out first.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Interesting read! I've been wearing Red Wings for around 25 years, and have been happy with them! Have had 1 pair "factory re-soled", and was very satisfied! In my opinion, the uppers would need to have a lot of life left to make the re-sole investment practical. I was standing (unaware) on the sprocket shaft on my hay conveyor, and wore all the way through the sole of my boot. Boots were only about a year old at the time, thus the reason for the re-sole! i have 2 pair, and wear them on alternate days.
Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Now the new challenge is to find a new pair of the original "Sorels" for winter wear. I want the original "herringbone" soles, not the deep lug soles!
Dave


----------

